# Vasectomy - the real scoop guys.



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay. . .I am 41 years old, divorcing and I am back in the game officially. 

I don't think I want any more kids but who knows. . .I could remarry someday and I know life is screwball enough that I could be in that situation.

One thing for sure, I don't want any more *unplanned *pregnancies.

So, what's the scoop on vasectomies? I am not so concerned about post-operative pain from having the jewels altered - they've done their bit for God, country and family. . .I am more concerned about libido and sexual experience.

I think Family Guy joked about it best - the main character (forget his name - i watch infrequently) goes and gets a vasectomy. Soon after, he loses his drive. 

He quips:

"Ehh. When you know you are shooting blanks, what's the use?"

I know it sounds crazy but on some base level I do kind of get that joke.

Guys who have had this done? What was it like?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't notice an effect on my sex life. In fact, it can be very freeing to know you don't need any birth control and can just "go" - at least while in a monogomous relationship where you know your partner is disease free.

I'm 38 - and might find myself moving on as well - but I really don't think I want any more kids. I don't want a combo retirement / happy high school graduation party in my future household.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Just remembered the main character's name - Peter.

Hardey har, Forum!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Only thing I would do over is to not let my wife videotape it. She was WAAAY too excited.

If you do it, follow the doc's instructions. If you take care of yourself you'll have no problems. Had a friend who - after a day - thought things were going great, so he put the bag of peas back in the freezer. Next day he was swollen and in a lot of unnecessary pain.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm 39 and my drive has actually increased since the procedure at 36. Like was mentioned just follow the doctors orders and realize the operation is permanent. I had that explained to me for 15 minutes from the nurses, doctor, nurses again, doctor again, etc. My doctor really questioned anyone under 40 and made sure they really wanted the permanent fix.

When you get it done, just add two or three days of true downtime beyond what the pamphlet says. I had my procedure on a Thur and spent Fri/Sat/Sun on the couch. Went back to work (office work only) on Monday, big mistake. Sitting in an office chair was no fun. Stayed home Tue and was really better by Wed.


----------



## AJoutWest (Jul 30, 2010)

I had mine at 38 (I"m 45 now) and my sex drive is as strong as ever. No impact on there. Probably a slight psychological one when I first had it wanting to make sure it worked still. I have two kids who are 17 and 16, senior and junior in high school, boy and girl. That's enough, I don't need to procreate anymore. Same as joelmacdad, had it on a Thursday, took Friday through Sunday off on the couch with ice. Back to work on Tuesday and since I could walk around, no issues.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Not had one myself, but two of my colleagues have.

One had to take three weeks off work - it didn't go well.

The other only had an extra week off, followed by regulr re-visits to the clinic for treatment due to consequential problems.

Not something I'll be doing in a hurry, psychological problems notwithstanding.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Had one when I was about your age Scan. No problems. I had the suture-less procedure done which is less invasive. Other than the initial injection (Which will make your toe nails sweat) it was a lot easier than I thought it would be. Had it done on a Friday, watched football with an ice pack on Saturday and mowed the lawn on Sunday. Follow instructions and it should go pretty smoothly.

There was no decrease in libido and (According to my wife) no change in the quantity, force or taste of the ejaculate. 

No regrets from me!!!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Was up and about in less than 24 hours. No impact on libido.

Juice without the seeds, baby!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay. . .mostly positive testamonials here. . .one negative. . .guess which one I am listening to. . .lol.

Why can't they invent a pill that just lets me command my sperm to remain "at ease, boys?"

I've heard about the "sutureless" procedure - it's just a cover-up for what they do which is punch a hole down there, right? 

You see. . .it's * that *kind of marketing that dissuades me, lol.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I had one 13 years ago. Decreased pleasure from ejaculation but not pain for 2 years. After that all returned to normal. 

Best 10 dollar co-pay I ever made.





Scannerguard said:


> Okay. . .mostly positive testamonials here. . .one negative. . .guess which one I am listening to. . .lol.
> 
> Why can't they invent a pill that just lets me command my sperm to remain "at ease, boys?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Scannerguard said:


> I've heard about the "sutureless" procedure - it's just a cover-up for what they do which is punch a hole down there, right?


Actually the punch technique is a more current form of the procedure than the suture-less I had. And might be even less invasive. The one I had did require two very small incisions. The vasa deferentia are drawn out and a section is cut out. The vasa leading to the penis are cauterized to make sure no sperm gets through then returned to the inside of the scrotum. The incision is simply small enough that it doesn't require stitches. In the punch technique I believe the severing and cauterization all takes place inside the scrotum.

Either way I have no regrets in doing it and never had any side effects. Other than spontaneous sex with my wife any where, any time and without the need for any protection. :smthumbup:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

From a womans point of view ...do it  , i have a house ful of children and id love nothing more then for my hubbie to be brave enough to have it done .... 
i mean how much can it really hurt ???


----------



## father-of-3 (Apr 25, 2010)

I had one and no issue or effect. Just make sure your goal is no more pregnancies PERIOD rather than no UNPLANNED pregnancies as you mentioned. Especially coming out of a marriage gone wrong, you might have regrets in the future. This is the case for me personally.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> i mean how much can it really hurt ???


A lot less than child birth!!! 

Hubby hasn't come round yet huh, HD? Keep working on him. Over the course of my life I've been "racked" dozens of times with bicycle spills, base balls, soccer balls, practical jokes and once accidentally by my wife when messing around in bed. They all hurt ten times as much at the V did. Good luck.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Amp hope your well , 
I've not given up just yet  am working on it !!! 

He looked at a leaflet once !  might have to do a bit off well if you do that for me ill do that for you !!


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

(first post, but a subject I know something about)

Had a V a yr after our 3rd child was born. Two best memories of the operation: 
* Never had Valium before - nice!
* While lying on the table, Dr said he was going to give the local shot, then asked if everything was ok. I mumbled something like "a little prick". Smarta** dr replied "You're not in any position to be handing out insults."

Fastforward 5 yrs, and we decide we want more kids. (yes, that's what I said) Called the number for "Vasectomy Reversals" that we'd seen on billboards in our part of the country. Believe it or not, my insurance paid 100%. That's right. All I paid was the hotel stay for 2 nights. One year later, #4; 18months later, #5.

So -- the V is as permanent as you want it to be. But I've known of guys that had a "surprise" up to 18 years later. I guess the only thing 100% safe is abstinence, huh?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

It is the best thing I ever did...no change in my own sexual desire and I think my wife 's has grown ten fold, knowing we can do it and her not get prego....she really enjoys it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Itis the fear of having another child ! Love all off the children in our lifes but could do with out any more little accidents
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I had mine about 8 years ago. I will tell you when your sitting in the waiting room and the nurse comes out and says the doctor will see you now those boys will try to drawl up and hide! 

so here is my thoughts of a vas.

One day of scared +One day of discomfort+two days of rest ( thw wife was very willing to wait on me hand and foot)+ one day of emabarassment ( they want a sample to make sure its all good) = Sex when ever you want it. Its amazing. On walks, in the lake, on a rooftop, in the car, hamock behind the house, the deck under the stairs. any place with no worries.

No regrets


----------

